# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Përkujtohet ditëlindja e Muhammedit a.s. në Prishtinë

## Vista

*Këshilli i Bashkësisë Islame të Prishtinës organizoi tribunë me rastin e ditëlindjes së Muhamedit a.s.*

E mërkurë, 11 Mars 2009 16:02



Më datën 10.03.2009 ambienti i Sallës së Kuqe në Pallatin e Rinisë ishte i vogël për t'i zënë të gjithë ata që ia kishin mësyrë këtij ambienti, për të prezantuar në tribunën që organizohej me rastin e ditëlindjes së Muhamedit a.s., me temën: "Nevoja a njerëzimit për Mesazhin e Muhammedit a.s." Kjo tribunë u organizua nga Këshilli i Bashkësisë Islame në Prishtinë.

Hapja e kësaj tribune u bë me fjalët e Allahut, nga Kur'ani, këndimin e të cilave e bëri njëri nga pjesëmarrësit në garat ndërkombëtare për këndim të Kur'anit, z. Hakim ef. Iljazi, me një zë dhe melodi që rrëmben në emocion.

Më pas fjalën e mori Imami i Xhamisë "Hasan-Beg" (4 llulla) në Prishtinë, prof. Husamedin ef. Abazi, i cili ardhjen e Muhamedit a.s. e vlerësoi si ardhje në momentin e duhur, moment kur njerëzimi ishte kapluar nga injoranca, kurse mesazhin e Muhamedit a.s., e ka veçuar në tre momente kyçe:
1. Mesazhi kryesor i Muhamedit a.s. ishte përmirësimi i dynjasë dhe plotësimi i ahiretit.
2. Mesazhi i lirisë, i unitetit dhe i flakjes së fanatizmit.
3. Mesazhi i drejtësisë absolute.

Termi drejtësi është ndoshta ndër termet më të përdorura kohëve të fundit nga qarqe të ndryshme të cilat edhe thirren në të dhe aq shumë e proklamojnë dhe nga mjetet tona të informimit, por kur është fjala e vënies së saj në praktikë dhe manifestimit konkret të saj, kjo nuk vërehet. Bota ka dështuar në vënien e drejtësisë kur është fjala për muslimanët. Rastin më të freskët të dështimit të drejtësisë e kemi parë me Gazën, në Palestinë."



Pas ligjëratës së Husamedin Abazit, programi ka vazhduar me një pikë artistike, me interpretimin e një ilahie të kënduar nga Kori i Xhamisë së Madhe të Besianës.

Ligjëruesi i dytë në këtë tribunë ishte prof. Muharrem ef. Tërnava, i cili mesazhin e Muhamedit a.s. për njerëzimin e vlerësoi si të atillë që ishte dhe mbetet i domosdoshëm.

"Historikisht u vërtetua se në mungesën e këtij mesazhi ne ishim armiq ndërmjet veti, kurse me prezencën e këtij mesazhi në mesin e popullit, ne u bëmë miq. Andaj me ardhjen e këtij mesazhi, transformimin që pësoi njerëzimi nga një e kaluar e hidhur në një të ardhme të ndritur, bëri që ky mesazh të jetë i domosdoshëm deri në ditët tona".

Ai më tutje shpjegoi se po të përmendet apo pohohet nevoja, rëndësia e mesazhit të të Dërguarit a.s. për njerëzimin është njëfarë njollosje dhe zbehje e realitetit të tij të të qenit aq i domosdoshëm saqë s'lë vend as për pohim, pra domosdoshmëria e të cilit kuptohet a priori nga natyra e tij, nga vetvetja.

Dhe më pas, aktori i njohur i Teatrit Kombëtar, Basri Lushtaku, ka performuar me monologun e titulluar "Unë larg, ti afër". Përgatitja profesionale e pasuruar me fuqinë artistike të tekstit të këtij monologu nga Fatmir Muja dhe performimi e interpretimi profesional artistik nga një aktor me përvojë dhe i dëshmuar siç është Basri Lushtaku, padyshim se ngjallën emocione te publiku i shumtë që ishte në sallë. Ndoshta kjo qe pika më mbresëlënëse e tribunës në të cilën pamë një mallëngjim, prekje emocionale, lëkundje të ndjenjave që u bënë kombinim mes dashurisë dhe mallit për të Dërguarin Muhamedin a.s., largësisë dhe afërsisë të atillë që u reflektua në rrëqethje dhe lot nga shumë vëllezër dhe motra që qenë të pranishëm; kjo atmosferë e vërtetoi atë që kishin thënë dikur poetët e Lindjes: "Fjala që del nga zemra, prek në zemër".


Fundin e programit e kanë shënuar pyetjet e publikut dhe përgjigjet që i dhanë dy ligjëruesit e kësaj tribune.

Urojmë dhe shpresojmë që të kemi tribuna më të shpeshta të kësaj cilësie, që ndihmojnë në afirmimin tonë fetar, shpirtëror dhe moral dhe në unifikimin, mishërimin tonë me vlerat e mesazhit qiellor!


Përgatiti: Blerim Halili

----------


## Vista

Foto nga ky organizim

----------


## Vista

Video

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Selamun Alejkum Ve Rahmetullah 

*Recital per Muhamedin alejhi salatu ve selam*

Sot u zgjova me dhimbjen e djeshme, dhe njerezve u fola me fjalet e neserme.
Me thane se dashuria eshte semundje, u thash nuk dua te gjeje ilac per te.
Kam mbet si nje ishull ne boten e liqejve, kam mbet shume larg teje ja rasulallah.
Njeriu pa ty qenka asgje ne bote, njeriu me ty qenka e tere bota.
Edhe mos i gjetsha dhimbjes emer, nuk dua te jem dikush tjeter, me mire nje dhimbje pa emer se nje emer pa dhimbje.
A mund te mos takohet loti me syrin, a mund te mos e ndjej zemra afersin tende kur ti flet fjalet qe nuk mund te shkruhen sikur te gjithe lisat te behen lapsa dhe detet te behen ngjyre.
Eja o kandil, eja ndricoje boten, eja se pa nurin tend dita dhe nata per syte e mi jane njesoje.
Kam mbetur, kam mbetur si bora ne majen e malit, kam mbet shume larg teje ja rasulallah.
Kur me shikojne nga jasht si fukara me njohin, se brenda, brenda salavatet nuk mi shohin.
Eja o udhetari i rruges se drejte, largome nga zekumi me afro nga tuba, ne balten e dynjas shume, shume zemra u treten.
Humbi njerezia vec njerezit mbeten, ti je gjithmone afer, une, une kam mbet larg kam mbet shume larg teje ja rasulallah.
Nuk e dua erresiren, po futem ne shpellen tende, sa me shume qe vetmohem ne shpellen tende aq me pak po e ndjej vetmine.
Sa me shume qe po hyje ne thellesine e shpelles aq me shume po e ndjej driten, e kur zemra e gjen driten e ndjene se erresira ka qene eksistence e rreme.
Si do te ekzistonte erresira sikur te mos ishte drita, dhe si do ta gjenim driten po te mos ishte erresira.
Nje trung, nje trung hurme njehere perjetoj epersine tende dhe kur ti u largove trungu lotoj.
Po te mos afroheje perseri dynjaja, dynjaja do te lotonte ne lot, Trungu qahu, po jo Jo dhe zemrat e vdekura ne trupat e gjalle.
Zemrat qe nuk qajne per ndarjen nuk mund te mallengjehen as per takimin,
Kam mbet, kam mbet shume larg teje ja rasulallah.. Kam mbet si nje ishull ne boten e liqejve, Eja o kandil, eja, eja dhe ndricoje boten, E kush, kush do te na thonte sot La ilahe il-lallah po te mos ishte Muhamedun Rasulullah.
 
Zoti e meshirofte thursin e ketyre fjaleve
AMIN AMIN AMIN

me respekt Flori

Selamun Alejkum Ve Rahmetullah

----------


## Vista

*
Në Podujevë mbahet manifestim në përkujtim të lindjes së Muhamedit a.s.* 


E hënë, 16 Mars 2009 11:21


Përgatiti: Blerim HALILI 



Në vazhdën e aktiviteteve dhe organizimeve në përkujtim të (ditë)lindjes së Muhamedit a.s. edhe në qytetin e Podujevës u mbajt manifestimi "Gjurmëve të të Dashurit tonë a.s." nën organizimin e Bashkësisë Islame të Podujevës dhe Asociacionit për Kulturë, Edukim dhe Arsim (AKEA). 

Salla e Filmit e qytetit qe e mbushur përplot me besimtarë të cilët i dhanë kuptim manifestimit duke përcjellur rrjedhën e programit me interesim të lartë dhe emocionalitet të theksuar. 

Pas hyrjes së përgjitshme nga ana e moderatores, u recituan disa ajete kur'anore nga Hakim ef. Iljazi, i cili gjallëroi zemrat e spektatorëve me zërin dhe melodinë e tij depërtuese. 

Pastaj, para të pranishmëve flet Mulla Idriz Bilalli, kryetar i Këshillit të Bashkësisë Islame të Podujevës, i cili pasi shprehu mirëseardhjen dhe pas përshëndetjes për të pranishmit, përmendi të veçantat e këtij përvjetori, arsyet dhe nevojën e përkujtimeve dhe tubimeve të kësaj natyre. Në fund të fjalimit të tij, ai përmblodhi madhështinë e mesazhit të Muhammedit a.s. dhe rrugës së tij duke thënë: "Kemi arsye të tubohemi e të kujtojmë këtë Pejgamber të nderuar, i cili na ka lënë një biografi të pastër e të këndshme, na ka lënë një mision universal dhe të përjetshëm për çdo kohë dhe vend." Ai e përmbylli fjalimin e rastit duke falënderuar të pranishmit për prezencën, me theks të veçantë mysafirët dhe aktorët, mandej edhe aktivistët e AKEA-së, punën e të cilëve e vlerësoi lart. 

Më pas, me interpretim ilahie, para të pranishmëve, për disa çaste u shfaq kori i përbërë nga Hakim Iljazi, Fahrudin Hashani dhe Idriz Podvorica, që i kënduan asaj për çka ishin mbledhur. 

Në vazhdim të programit, për t'i dhënë shpjegimet e tij, për të paraqitur fjalimin e tij më këtë rast, fjalën e mori Muhamed ef. Fazliu, i cili u fokusua në shtjellime gjithëpërfshirëse mbi figurën, personalitetin dhe karakterin e Muhamedit as., duke u përqendruar gjithashtu në mënyrë të veçantë te cilësitë e tij të larta morale, shpirtërore e njerëzore. 




Figurën dhe personalitetin e tij e përshkruajti si të gjithanshëm: komandant, udhëheqës, politikan, i drejtë, i devotshëm, i mëshirshëm, i thjeshtë, modest, adhurues i denjë i Zotit, dhe këtë e përmblodhi më citimin: "Nuk të kemi dërguar (ty o Muhammed) për tjetër veç mëshirë për botërat". Mëshirën e tij e cilësoi jo vetëm në raport me besimtarët, por në raport me të gjithë njerëzit pa dallim (edhe me pabesimtarët). 

Për të argumentuar cilësitë morale, personalitetin burrëror, vetitë e devotshmërisë dhe përkushtimin e plotë ndaj fjalës dhe rrugës së Allahut xh.sh., ligjeruesi, z. Muhamed ef. Fazliu, përmendi rastet nga historia e dhembshme, prekëse e të Dërguarit a.s., kur ai është lënduar seriozisht nga të pafetë, si në Uhud, në Taif, e plot raste tjera dhe sahabët i thanë t'i mallkonte ata pabesimtarë që i shkaktuan plagët, e ai u tha: "Allahu s'më ka dërguar për mallkim, por që t'i udhëzojë ata" dhe lutej: "O Zot, i udhëzo ata se nuk dinë!". 

Kjo qe rruga, ideja, ideali, misioni i të Dërguarit, këto qenë cilësitë e tij, që u paraqitën nga ana e ligjeruesit. 

Pas kësaj pike në skenë u paraqit aktori Ismet Azemi, që bëri interpretimin ilahisë "O Allah" (me tekst të Sabri Bajgorës) dhe një ilahie tjetër (me tekst të Kemal Efendi Aruçit), i cili u prit mjaftë mirë edhe me duartrokitjet e të pranishmëve në sallë. 

Në vazhdim, me kumtesën e tij "Historiku dhe argumentimi i kremtimit të mevludit" flet Bekim ef. Jashari, duke përmbledhur sqarimet e nevojshme dhe duke iu referuar rrugës së shumë prej dijetarëve eminentë islamë. 

"Kremtimi i mevludit është vepër e lavdëruar"- tha ai, duke shpjeguar se ata që thonë se kjo është një risi, bid'at, me gjasë këtë qëndrim e mbajnë nga frika se mos po cenohet ndonjë fundament i besimit. 

Si argumentim i lejimit dhe të qenit të këtij përkujtimi i lavdëruar, ai citoi hadithin e Profetit a.s., që e transmeton Imam Muslimi: "Kush e vë në praktikë një adet të mirë, i takon shpërblimi i atij që vepron sipas tij." Mandej ai citon edhe Imam Ibn Haxherin që thotë: "Ai që organizon mevlud, dhe shmanget nga veprat e këqija nga ai mevlud, mevludi është bid'at i mirë, dhe nuk i cenon fundamentet e sheriatit." 
"Edhe Imam Ibn Tejmije e mbron këtë qëndrim"- shtoi z. Jashari. 

Në fund të programit, për t'i dhënë vulën e mbresave dhe për të ndezur zjarrin e fuqishëm të ndjenjave, para të pranishmëve del aktori ynë, Basri Lushtaku, me interpretimin e monologut "Unë larg, ti afër" me tekst nga Fatmir Muja, në të cilin gërshetohet nga njëra anë dashuria, malli, kujtimi që janë edhe afërsia e çeliktë me të Dërguarin, dhe, nga ana tjetër rrëmuja, pluhuri, mëkatet, bota që janë vetë largësia mbytëse. Ky performim me gjuhën, tonin, theksin, fuqinë dhe ngjyrën artistike dhe me përjetimin e thellë shpirtëror, pushtoi me emocionalitet dhe përmallim, jo vetëm të pranishmit, por të dukej se edhe salla, bashllëku, hapësira ishin përlotur... 

Shoqëruar me këto mbresa të pashlyeshme, u shënua edhe fundi i programit, i cili mëtojmë të na jep sinjal për vazhdimësi në nisma të tilla, që janë të pazëvendësueshme për kontribut në ndërgjegjësimin fetar, përjetimin e lirisë shpirtërore, çiltërisë morale dhe që jetësojnë pa masë ndjenjën e përbashkësisë me rrënjë qiellore, rrjedhimisht që të jemi më afër mesazhit dhe gjurmëve të të Dashurit tonë, paqja dhe mëshira e Allahut qofë mbi të!

----------


## Vista

Foto nga manifestimi ne Podujev

----------


## Acid_Burn

Mesoje se cfare festojne dhe perkujtojne muslimanet e mbare botes ne kete dite te shenuar!

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

> *
> Në Podujevë mbahet manifestim në përkujtim të lindjes së Muhamedit a.s.* 
> 
> 
> E hënë, 16 Mars 2009 11:21
> 
> 
> Përgatiti: Blerim HALILI 
> 
> ...




selam  alejkum

dua te veçoj nje pjese te asaj qe ke postuar, qe eshte:

"Kremtimi i mevludit është vepër e lavdëruar"- tha ai, duke shpjeguar se ata që thonë se kjo është një risi, bid'at, me gjasë këtë qëndrim e mbajnë nga frika se mos po cenohet ndonjë fundament i besimit.

Si argumentim i lejimit dhe të qenit të këtij përkujtimi i lavdëruar, ai citoi hadithin e Profetit a.s., që e transmeton Imam Muslimi: "Kush e vë në praktikë një adet të mirë, i takon shpërblimi i atij që vepron sipas tij." Mandej ai citon edhe Imam Ibn Haxherin që thotë: "Ai që organizon mevlud, dhe shmanget nga veprat e këqija nga ai mevlud, mevludi është bid'at i mirë, dhe nuk i cenon fundamentet e sheriatit."
"Edhe Imam Ibn Tejmije e mbron këtë qëndrim"- shtoi z. Jashari. 


duhet te sqarojme pak ate hadithin qe eshte thene me siper.
pasi nese e lexon pjesen e pare te hadithit tek Muslimi,kjo do te sqaroje qe aty nuk behet fjale me prezantimin e risise ne fe.
tani kalojme tek hadithi: duhet thene qe Pejgamberi[salallahu aleji ue selam] e tah kete kur pa disa njerez te varfer te ulur jashte xhamise dhe askush nuk i ndihmonte ata.Ai [salallahu alejhi ue selam] qe i brengosur dhe mbajti nje ligjerate per t'i perkujtuar njerezit qe t'i frikohen Allahut.pas fjalimit dikush solli nje ngarkese te madhe me lemoshe dhe ua dha atyre njerezve.kur te tjeret e pane ate duke vepruar kesisoj,ata te gjithe filluan te japin lemoshe ketyre njerezve derisa shprehja e fytyres se Pejgamberit[salallahu alejhi ue selam] nderroi nga hidherimi ne gezim.

ne parim ,njeriu dha lemoshe,e cila eshte e lejuar prej Sheriatit dhe nje akt i mire.pra,nese dikush e ben nje veper te cilen njerezit e kane lene pas dore dhe ajo eshte akt i lejuar dhe ne pajtim me sheriatin dhe njerezit e pasojne ate,atehere ai fiton shperblimin e tij dhe shperblimin eper ate se pasohet pa u pakesuar shperblimi i te tjereve.pra ketu nuk kemi te bejme me bidat ne fe pasi lemosha eshte nje akt i lejuar ne Sheriat dhe se te tjere para tij e kane dhene ate.

sa per ate se imam ibn haxher e ka thene ate qe eshte shkruajtur me lart:
dua te me jepni se ku e ka shkruajtur?
po ashtu edhe per ibn tejmijeh?ku e ka shkruajtur?

----------


## INDRITI

Abdurrahman per ate Zot, do i lini ndonje dite kundershtite apo do vazhdojme tere jeten keshtu.

Per hir te se vertetes ka edhe ato qe mendojne se kjo eshte risi, por mua me intereson aktiviteti qe behet me kete rast, psh flitet per Pejgamberin as, mbahet nje ligjerate, jepen disa keshilla udhezime etj etj qe popullit tona i mungojne shume, ndersa gjykimi le ti mbetet dijetareve.
Te mos e kthejme cdo teme ne debat se eshte turp, fundja per cdo mendim gjen materiale, mjafton te gerricesh edhe...

Une mendoj qe duhet ta hedhim tutje tifozllekun, te mendojme sesi ti shmangim debatet dhe te mos nisemi thjeshte per debat.
Kaq Kisha une, fjalet me te mira jane per Allahun e te derguarin e Tij.
Selam

----------


## shkodranja.1

festimi i ditelindjes se profetit alejhi selam nuk lejohet me u festu eshte BIDAT,vete profeti salallahu alejhi ue selem e ka ndaluar festim e ditelinjdej se tij duke thene ,mos me ngritni mua sic bejne te keishteret me isain.un e solla argumentin qe e ndalon,nqs ka ndokush vetem nje argument qe e lejon ta shkruajne.

----------


## Acid_Burn

Ne qe ja festojme datelindjen Pejgamberit a.s aspak nuk e "ngrejme" si te krishteret Isain a.s.
Ti moter duhet te shkruash me mendje pak me te hapur a njekohesisht duhet te lexosh pak me teper.

Degjoje te lutem Hoxhen tim Allahu e meshirofte Mulla Jakup Hasipin se cfare thote ne lidhje me kete.

----------


## shkodranja.1

[QUOTE=Acid_Burn;2225533]Ne qe ja festojme datelindjen Pejgamberit a.s aspak nuk e "ngrejme" si te krishteret Isain a.s.
Ti moter duhet te shkruash me mendje pak me te hapur a njekohesisht duhet te lexosh pak me teper.

Degjoje te lutem Hoxhen tim Allahu e meshirofte Mulla Jakup Hasipin se cfare thote ne lidhje me kete.


[/QUOTE
 mua sme intereson se cfar thote hoxha jot mua me intereson vetem profeti i Zotit qe e ka ndaluar nje gje te tille.

----------


## Acid_Burn

o Moter !

Mos e ngurteso zemren ... degjoje se cfare thote Hoxha i cili ka qene shume me i ditur se ti dhe une bashke. Ai Allahu e meshirofte e ka ditur se cfare ka thene Muhammedi a.s se cfare kane thene dijetaret ne lidhje me kete ceshtje ...  shikoje materialin te lutem.

selam

----------


## rapsod

Subhan Allah!
Allahu xh.sh. ne Kur'anin Fisnik, Sure En-Nisa, ajeti 64, thote: "*ولو أنهم إذ ظلموا أنفسهم جاءوك فاستغفروا الله واستغفر لهم الرسول لوجدوا الله توابًا رحيمًا*" - "*E nese ata, kur i bejne vetes se tyre nje padrejtesi, te vijne ty (o Muhamed), i kerkojne ndjese Allahut dhe Profeti kerkon ndjese per ta, do ta kuptojne se Allahu eshte Pranues i pendimit dhe Mehirues*".
Krenohemi kur realizojme me sukses nje simpozium per nje dijetar, per nje hoxhe apo per nje atdhetar dhe askush nuk na e refuzon kete simpozium, e per me teper marrim levdata dhe ndonje here shperblehemi edhe materialisht per honoraret tona. Ka xhamia qe eshte bere tradite te lexohen histori te sahabeve, histori te tabiineve, heronjeve tane si Salahudin Ejubi, Muhamed Fatihu, me data respektive te hixhretit apo djellor, flasim deri ne detaje per ta, deri tek taxha apo callma qe e ka pas mbajt ai personalitet. E kur bjen 12 Rebi'ul Ewel, ne vend qe te na tuboje lumturia jone per ardhjen e perkujtimit te dates qe pat lindur udhezuesi, mesuesi, meshira e Allahut per te gjithe botrat, zoteria e Beni Adem (njerezve), udheheqesi, Habibu-r-Rahman, i perzgjdhuri, njeriu nr.1 per te gjithe boten islame dhe jo islame per ate qe çka ka qene dhe çka i ka sjelle botes, Muhamedit paqa dhe bekimi i Allahut qofte mbi te, i sheh njerezit te debatojne, te grinden apo edhe te rrihen per (mos) kryerjen e nje tubimi me kete rast, e ne te kundert ballafaqohemi me "Java e X", "Java e Y" dhe ngrihen oratoret dhe marrin flake duke deshmuar se çka bere X e çka ka bere Y. Sub'han Allah, fatkeqesi, çlirojini zemrat tuaja nga konceptet qe çojne drejt harreses, Allahu thote: "*Perkujtoni sepse perkujtimi i sjell dobi besimtareve*", atehere Perkujtojeni Muhamedin, sepse ne i dergojme Salavate dhe Selame Pejgamberit ne menyre te obligueshme minimalisht pese here ne dite. Le t'ia dergojme edhe me 12 Rebi'u-l-Ewel

Selam Alejkum, Allahu e meshirofte Hoxhen tim Mulla Jakupin e Asipeve te Kumanoves!

----------


## shkodranja.1

selam alejkum  po te sjell nje fetua nga komisioni i fetuve te perhershme.
Shejh AbdulAziz ibn Abdullah bin Baz
Shejf AbduRrezak Afifi
Shejh Abdullah bin Gudejan
shejh Abdullah ibn Ku'ud
pyetja A eshte i  lejueshem festimi i ditelindjes se profetit salallahu alejhi ue selem?
pergjigje Festimi i ditelinjdjes se profetit eshte bidat,kjo sepse vete salallahu alejhi ue selem nuk e ka festuar dhe nuk ka urdheruar dike qe te veprohet keshtu,e as nuk e ka bere kete ndonje prej shoqeruesve te tij,megjithese ato kane qene ithtaret me te devotshem ne nderimin e profetit alejhi selam dhe ne zbatimin  e sunetit.
"Kushdo qe paraqet ndonje gjje qe nuk i perket fese tone do te jete e refuzuar"Buhariu dhe Muslim
tani o vlla mos u bej kundershtues ne gjera qe jene te qarte se me sikuri shejhat jan me te ditur se  hoxha jot.

----------


## rapsod

> selam alejkum  po te sjell nje fetua nga komisioni i fetuve te perhershme.
> Shejh AbdulAziz ibn Abdullah bin Baz
> Shejf AbduRrezak Afifi
> Shejh Abdullah bin Gudejan
> shejh Abdullah ibn Ku'ud
> pyetja A eshte i  lejueshem festimi i ditelindjes se profetit salallahu alejhi ue selem?
> pergjigje Festimi i ditelinjdjes se profetit eshte bidat,kjo sepse vete salallahu alejhi ue selem nuk e ka festuar dhe nuk ka urdheruar dike qe te veprohet keshtu,e as nuk e ka bere kete ndonje prej shoqeruesve te tij,megjithese ato kane qene ithtaret me te devotshem ne nderimin e profetit alejhi selam dhe ne zbatimin  e sunetit.
> "Kushdo qe paraqet ndonje gjje qe nuk i perket fese tone do te jete e refuzuar"Buhariu dhe Muslim
> tani o vlla mos u bej kundershtues ne gjera qe jene te qarte se me sikuri shejhat jan me te ditur se  hoxha jot.


Fetvate nga Lideret shpirteror te atyre shejheve te "komisionit" te perhershem te fetvase:
*Ibn Tejmijeh*: "*Madheshtimi i Ditelindjes se Profetit dhe konsiderata si dite feste (meusim) prej disa njerezve, ka shperblim te madh per ta per shkak te qellimit te mire te tyre dhe madheshtimin e Profetit s.a.v.s.*" [Mexhmu Fetawa Ibn Tejmijeh, 23/1634]
*Ibn Kethir*: *Ibn Haxher El-Askalaniju ne librin e tij Ed-Direr El-Kamineh fi Ajn El-Mi'eh El-Kamineh, permedn se Ibn Kethir ne ditet e fundit te jetes se tij shkroi nje liber te titulluar Mevludi i Profetit, liber ky qe u be i njohur anembane, ky liber lejon dhe nxit per te kremtuar Mevludin e Profetit dhe ne fq. 19 thote: "Nata e Mevludit eshte nata e nderuar, madheshtore dhe e lumtur per besimtaret, e paster dhe paraqet driten e permasave madheshtore*" perfundoi

Besoj se Komisioni bie ne kundershtim me Ibn Tejmijeh dhe Ibn Kethijr

Ps/ Me falni per kete nderhyrje por mendova se ishte e nevojshme.

----------


## Acid_Burn

Te fala komisionit shkodra

----------


## shkodranja.1

> Fetvate nga Lideret shpirteror te atyre shejheve te "komisionit" te perhershem te fetvase:
> *Ibn Tejmijeh*: "*Madheshtimi i Ditelindjes se Profetit dhe konsiderata si dite feste (meusim) prej disa njerezve, ka shperblim te madh per ta per shkak te qellimit te mire te tyre dhe madheshtimin e Profetit s.a.v.s.*" [Mexhmu Fetawa Ibn Tejmijeh, 23/1634]
> *Ibn Kethir*: *Ibn Haxher El-Askalaniju ne librin e tij Ed-Direr El-Kamineh fi Ajn El-Mi'eh El-Kamineh, permedn se Ibn Kethir ne ditet e fundit te jetes se tij shkroi nje liber te titulluar Mevludi i Profetit, liber ky qe u be i njohur anembane, ky liber lejon dhe nxit per te kremtuar Mevludin e Profetit dhe ne fq. 19 thote: "Nata e Mevludit eshte nata e nderuar, madheshtore dhe e lumtur per besimtaret, e paster dhe paraqet driten e permasave madheshtore*" perfundoi
> 
> Besoj se Komisioni bie ne kundershtim me Ibn Tejmijeh dhe Ibn Kethijr
> 
> Ps/ Me falni per kete nderhyrje por mendova se ishte e nevojshme.



dyshoj shume qe keto mund ta kene thene nje gje te tille megjithate duhet pare ku i ke marre kto fetua.
Ne o vlla duhet te na interesoje ate qe ka vepruar profeti alejhi selam un nuk e kuptoj pse e keni kete deshire kaq te madhe qe patjeter duhet te beni gjera qe nuk i ka vepruar profeti sallalllahu alejhi ue selem,a thua i keni vepruar te gjitha sunnetet sa ju ka ngelur vetem per te shtuar tani.
PO MBAJUNI O MUSLIMAN SUNNETIT SE ME TE VERTET ATY QENDRON GJITH SUKSESI.

----------


## shkodranja.1

> Te fala komisionit shkodra


Do ta kem parasysh tia coj te falat tuaja.

----------


## Arber gerguri

> Fetvate nga Lideret shpirteror te atyre shejheve te "komisionit" te perhershem te fetvase:
> *Ibn Tejmijeh*: "*Madheshtimi i Ditelindjes se Profetit dhe konsiderata si dite feste (meusim) prej disa njerezve, ka shperblim te madh per ta per shkak te qellimit te mire te tyre dhe madheshtimin e Profetit s.a.v.s.*" [Mexhmu Fetawa Ibn Tejmijeh, 23/1634]
> *Ibn Kethir*: *Ibn Haxher El-Askalaniju ne librin e tij Ed-Direr El-Kamineh fi Ajn El-Mi'eh El-Kamineh, permedn se Ibn Kethir ne ditet e fundit te jetes se tij shkroi nje liber te titulluar Mevludi i Profetit, liber ky qe u be i njohur anembane, ky liber lejon dhe nxit per te kremtuar Mevludin e Profetit dhe ne fq. 19 thote: "Nata e Mevludit eshte nata e nderuar, madheshtore dhe e lumtur per besimtaret, e paster dhe paraqet driten e permasave madheshtore*" perfundoi
> 
> Besoj se Komisioni bie ne kundershtim me Ibn Tejmijeh dhe Ibn Kethijr
> 
> Ps/ Me falni per kete nderhyrje por mendova se ishte e nevojshme.


Rapsod, ti dhe te tjeret si puna juaj se keni kuptuar fetwan e Ibn Tejjmijes, Allahu e mshirofte.
Ibn Tejmijeh, Allahu e mshiroft me kete fetwa ka desht te thot se nese disa te padijshem e bejne nje veper te till, nuk konsiderohet bid'at per arsye se ata nuk e din hukmin e saj. 
Por nese kjo veper behet nga te dijshmit, konsiderohet bid'at! Sepse edhe pas asaj qe e dijn veprojne.

----------

